# Super Mario 64: Ocarina of Time has been released. I need help finding the right emulator



## Nerdtendo (Mar 27, 2018)

Kaze Emamuar, creator of well known Mario 64 hacks such as Mario 64 Online and Last Impact, has just released his newest, full scale hack. Mario 64: Ocarina of Time is just that. Ocarina of times map, but with Mario and his enemies. Here's his release video (with download link)

I use my phone to play all of my emulators but all of the ones I've tried have graphical glitches and errors. Can someone help me find one that works well?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 27, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Kaze Emamuar, creator of well known Mario 64 hacks such as Mario 64 Online and Star Road, has just released his newest, full scale hack. Mario 64: Ocarina of Time is just that. Ocarina of times map, but with Mario and his enemies. Here's his release video (with download link)
> 
> I use my phone to play all of my emulators but all of the ones I've tried have graphical glitches and errors. Can someone help me find one that works well?



Kaze made last impact, not star road. Star road was made by skelux, and those two doesnt behave really well with each other...


----------



## Nerdtendo (Mar 27, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Kaze made last impact, not star road. Star road was made by skelux, and those two doesnt behave really well with each other...


Whoops, fixed op. Thanks for calling me out


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2018)

Define "all" emulators and plugins used. Mupen64 Plus, with GildeN64, should be the go to config. Don't use Rice Video because it's utter garbage.

I hope you enabled 8 MB RAM expansion.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Mar 27, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Define "all" emulators and plugins used. Mupen64 Plus, with GildeN64, should be the go to config. Don't use Rice Video because it's utter garbage.
> 
> I hope you enabled 8 MB RAM expansion.


Ironically, glide64 didn't work and Rice-Accurates is the best. I couldn't find the 8mb option but I'm assuming it's on because the game loads. I'll stick with rice for now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Ironically, glide64 didn't work and Rice-Accurates is the best. I couldn't find the 8mb option but I'm assuming it's on because the game loads.



It's an emulator option, not a plugin option. Rice is just, ugh, oh well.  Use PJ64 2.3 or Mupen64 plus, IDK.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 27, 2018)

Does Mupen64 Plus work?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Mar 27, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Does Mupen64 Plus work?


Yeah, with the right plugin. I forgot it had different plugin options but I got it now.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 27, 2018)

weird, ninty's lawyerbulldogs still havent's made a move, usually they those indie devs got scared so hard then immediately shut down their projects


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 13, 2018)

I use Project64 with an 8MB expansion. It's always worked for me with ROM hacks.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 13, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Kaze Emamuar, creator of well known Mario 64 hacks such as Mario 64 Online and Last Impact, has just released his newest, full scale hack. Mario 64: Ocarina of Time is just that. Ocarina of times map, but with Mario and his enemies. Here's his release video (with download link)
> 
> I use my phone to play all of my emulators but all of the ones I've tried have graphical glitches and errors. Can someone help me find one that works well?



All of the N64 emulators on mobile are based on Mupen64Plus, out of all of them you should only use Mupen64Plus AE since it's the official one and some of the others are using Mupen64Plus code without giving credit or asking for permission.


the_randomizer said:


> Define "all" emulators and plugins used. Mupen64 Plus, with GildeN64, should be the go to config. Don't use Rice Video because it's utter garbage.
> 
> I hope you enabled 8 MB RAM expansion.


Does GlideN64 even work on mobile?


Nerdtendo said:


> Ironically, glide64 didn't work and Rice-Accurates is the best. I couldn't find the 8mb option but I'm assuming it's on because the game loads. I'll stick with rice for now.


Glide64 isn't the same as GlideN64, but I don't think GlideN64 exists for mobile and it's really resource heavy anyway so it might not run too well.
GlideN64 is actually a new plugin made by the guy who made Glide64, it's based on glN64 I think so it has nothing to do with Glide64.
On PC it's basically the best plugin overall but my i7 laptop with dedicated graphics doesn't run it too well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> All of the N64 emulators on mobile are based on Mupen64Plus, out of all of them you should only use Mupen64Plus AE since it's the official one and some of the others are using Mupen64Plus code without giving credit or asking for permission.
> 
> Does GlideN64 even work on mobile?
> 
> ...



There's an Android port of it, yes. 
http://www.paulscode.com/forum/index.php?topic=3163.0
http://gliden64.blogspot.com


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> There's an Android port of it, yes.
> http://www.paulscode.com/forum/index.php?topic=3163.0
> http://gliden64.blogspot.com


Neat, I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Neat, I wasn't aware of that.



You will need quite the mobile GPU to run it well.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> You will need quite the mobile GPU to run it well.


That's what I expect. My laptop can barely run it and it has a HD7970M. I still encounter slowdowns, granted I have all the fancy features turned on.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That's what I expect. My laptop can barely run it and it has a HD7970M. I still encounter slowdowns, granted I have all the fancy features turned on.



That's to be expected


----------

